# Photon 4.6x42 or 6.5x50 ???



## Bushbow

Looking at building a night hunting rifle. Likely a Bmag - which Photon? Why? Why not?


----------



## doggk9

I went with the 6.5x for distance. The field of view is less than the 4.6 but I wanted the extra magnification for longer distances.


----------



## Bushbow

is the 4.6 really only good to 120yds or with a better IR light can you see further. I am looking for 200ish


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have the 4.6 and I shot one earlier this year @ 210 yards. I could only see eyes at the time (we'd already ID'd the targets) but it was good enough. I was using a T20 at the time.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator

I went 4.6 because you are using it for scanning and locating and its a lot cheaper. I also got a T-20 illuminator. I had mine out at the range last night and with the clear sky I could see like it was daylight without any illuminator. I was using the onboard ir on low just to catch eyeshine from the deer walking around me.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator

I've been having a hell of a time mounting mine in a comfortable position on my b-mag without so much eye relief. Tried multiple mounts including cantilever. I ended up buying a warne picitinny rail base to replace the weaver bases. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator

Figured I'd try this too for scanning or a buddy to be able to see.


----------



## doggk9

It does take a little getting used to with the factory mounts. How much was the rail?


----------



## Escanaba_Predator

It was like $45 shipped. I got it from kinney shooting supply. Its the only full length rail thats clearanced over the ejection port that i could find.


----------



## doggk9

That's the hard part lol


----------



## Escanaba_Predator




----------



## Escanaba_Predator

Much better balanced not front heavy anymore and perfect eye relief. Rail seems like its going to interfere with ejection a bit but does still eject.


----------



## NightSnipePaul

Really the only difference once you add an IR illuminator will be the 4.6 magnification compared to 6.5. The 4.6 has a 42mm bezel compared to the 50mm of the 6.5 but, the added IR will make up the larger objective light gathering capabilities. My NightSnipe NS250 and NS350 Illuminators will double the distance of all the Photons and greatly improve clarity and resolution quality. It really comes down to magnification preference and even then there is not much difference. 

Another think to consider is the fact that most guys like to keep their eye against the rubber eyepiece especially during daylight shooting. That being said, with normal upright scope rings the scope sits to far forward for a natural cheek position when shooting. To fix that issue, you will have to start out with a 1 piece base on the rifle. The Burris PEPR 1 piece mount flipped backwards will bring the scope back to a natural cheek / eye position that feels natural. 

All the Photon scopes are awesome scopes for the $$, especially when equipped with an aftermarket Illuminator. We took all our Photons down off the website for the weekend because we are having a 25% off sale on most things, but not the Photons. However, the NS250 and NS350 kits are on sale. I will have them Back up on Monday. I do however have them on Ebay as well. Take a look at the kits we have put together for the 4.6 and 6.5. Mounts, chargers, batteries etc... sold as just an IR kit or in a kit with a Photon scope. The prices on Ebay are a bit higher then what I sell them for on the website considering the Paypal and Ebay fees. If your interested in any of them, shoot me an email or give me a call and I'll price them right for you or answer any question you may have. 

Here are a few links for the NS250 and 350 kit as well as the kits sold with Photons for the 4.6 and 6.5.

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NightSnipe-...tor-kit-/281851771236?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NS350-54mm-...ght-Kit-/272020096624?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-Kit-/281832013410?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-Kit-/281832021315?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

5. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-kit-/272003654900?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

6. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-kit-/272020028047?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thank you,

Paul Cianciolo
President/Owner
Predator Hunter Outdoors
(586)596-3655
[email protected]
www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------



## wolverines

thirteenptbuck said:


> Really the only difference once you add an IR illuminator will be the 4.6 magnification compared to 6.5. The 4.6 has a 42mm bezel compared to the 50mm of the 6.5 but, the added IR will make up the larger objective light gathering capabilities. My NightSnipe NS250 and NS350 Illuminators will double the distance of all the Photons and greatly improve clarity and resolution quality. It really comes down to magnification preference and even then there is not much difference.
> 
> Another think to consider is the fact that most guys like to keep their eye against the rubber eyepiece especially during daylight shooting. That being said, with normal upright scope rings the scope sits to far forward for a natural cheek position when shooting. To fix that issue, you will have to start out with a 1 piece base on the rifle. The Burris PEPR 1 piece mount flipped backwards will bring the scope back to a natural cheek / eye position that feels natural.
> 
> All the Photon scopes are awesome scopes for the $$, especially when equipped with an aftermarket Illuminator. We took all our Photons down off the website for the weekend because we are having a 25% off sale on most things, but not the Photons. However, the NS250 and NS350 kits are on sale. I will have them Back up on Monday. I do however have them on Ebay as well. Take a look at the kits we have put together for the 4.6 and 6.5. Mounts, chargers, batteries etc... sold as just an IR kit or in a kit with a Photon scope. The prices on Ebay are a bit higher then what I sell them for on the website considering the Paypal and Ebay fees. If your interested in any of them, shoot me an email or give me a call and I'll price them right for you or answer any question you may have.
> 
> Here are a few links for the NS250 and 350 kit as well as the kits sold with Photons for the 4.6 and 6.5.
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NightSnipe-...tor-kit-/281851771236?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NS350-54mm-...ght-Kit-/272020096624?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> 3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-Kit-/281832013410?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> 4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-Kit-/281832021315?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> 5. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-kit-/272003654900?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> 6. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-P...tor-kit-/272020028047?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Paul Cianciolo
> President/Owner
> Predator Hunter Outdoors
> (586)596-3655
> [email protected]
> www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com




PM Sent


----------



## NightSnipePaul

wolverines said:


> PM Sent


PM sent. The sale is going on now and lasts until Monday at midnight. Thakns


----------



## NightSnipePaul

thirteenptbuck said:


> PM sent. The sale is going on now and lasts until Monday at midnight. Thakns


Here is a video from the Photon 6.5x50S with NightSnipe NS350 IR illuminator. I will be posting more as they get finished from editing. 

Also want to note that the Video recording devices for nightvision devises greatly reduce the picture quality / clarity / resolution then what you are actually seeing looking threw the scope. 

The NS350 has 3 modes, low, medium, high. You can see as I flip threw the modes the illumination capabilities. The medium and high are to much IR light at this starting point of 150 ish yards. The NightSnipe IR lights are also adjustable beam so you can focus the beam down tight for increased distance or open it up to a flood for closer ranges.


----------



## wolverines

thirteenptbuck said:


> Here is a video from the Photon 6.5x50S with NightSnipe NS350 IR illuminator. I will be posting more as they get finished from editing.
> 
> Also want to note that the Video recording devices for nightvision devises greatly reduce the picture quality / clarity / resolution then what you are actually seeing looking threw the scope.
> 
> The NS350 has 3 modes, low, medium, high. You can see as I flip threw the modes the illumination capabilities. The medium and high are to much IR light at this starting point of 150 ish yards. The NightSnipe IR lights are also adjustable beam so you can focus the beam down tight for increased distance or open it up to a flood for closer ranges.


Very cool. I think the most impressive part was that you held off from shooting to get the video you were after. If it were me, it would've been about a 10 second video!!

Did you end up killing either one?


----------



## NightSnipePaul

Haha I was in a restricted shooting area next to the 200 acres I deer hunt. Im staying out of my deer hunting land until after the season. After deer season the videos will get shorter haha. 

I have an awesome video that should be finished up next week. Had a pack of 5 around 150 yards for a bit before they moved in to around 50 yards. Some real nice video of them in their natural state. 



wolverines said:


> Very cool. I think the most impressive part was that you held off from shooting to get the video you were after. If it were me, it would've been about a 10 second video!!
> 
> Did you end up killing either one?


----------



## doggk9

Photon 6.5 with an NS350


----------

